# outdoor kennel/enclosure - good idea?



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

My poodle stays at home alone not more than 4-5 hours 95% of the time (he stays in his crate, mostly sleeping), but sometimes I have to keep him home alone for over 8 hours for example if I am on the road etc. I usually ask my neighbor or friend to let him out for a pee break, but I don't want to bother them too often. Plus I can't (and don't want to) install a doggy door due to HOA.

I also thought about using a doggy day care as well but it's rather expensive and their schedules are not so flexible.

So I am thinking about having an enclosed area in the outside and keep him there if I have to be away for more than 6-8 hours. Will put a bed, water bowl and toys. So that he can sleep/rest/play there as well as go pee/poo if needed. 

There is a U-shaped space in my backyard, two sides are 8-ft fence and one side is my house. It is about 6' x 12'. Concrete floor surrounded by narrow gravel yard. Depending on the time of the day, the area is 50-100% shady.

I can either install a door in the open side or buy a big chain fenced kennel. The former is cheaper, the latter is more expensive and can't utilize the whole space but seems safer. BTW, the entrance to my backyard is locked.

Will this be a good idea? Of course I will place him there only if it is necessary and the weather is good. I am wondering if any of you are doing this. Would appreciate any feedback. 

Another option is to pee-pad train him and keep him inside but I don't think he's ready to roam around the house alone yet. Also, I'm afraid that may confuse him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are several things that would concern me about leaving a dog outside unsupervised. First is the risk of nuisance to (and therefore complaints by) neighbours because of barking and other noise. Secondly, theft. Thirdly, deliberate or accidental poisoning or other injury. All of these have happened to dogs left outside not too far from me over the last few months. What is the weather and temperature like where you live, and can you guarantee the area will not get too hot, too cold, too wet?

Personally, I would make a formal arrangement, and pay someone to walk him my dog the middle of the day, rather than risk leaving them outside.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

The outside run is sort of a catch 22. You can't try outside time until you have a secure place, but once you have installed a deluxe outside run you have spent money that could have been spent on a pet sitter but may find that your dog hates being outside.

Our girl gets anxious and upset when left outside during the day, something along the lines of separation anxiety. I don't know what causes this. She is fine when we are out with her, she is fine in a crate, or inside. But she barks and works herself up all day if left out. It's not good for her, and it's not good for neighbor relations.

You might want to see about getting an on-call pet sitter. We have a local lisc./bonded sitter that keeps a key to our house. Her staff watch our dogs when we are away, but they are also avaliable for last min/on call services. If I get stuck on the road or in a meeting they can send someone over for a quick visit. It may not be their regular service (ie walk, yard cleanup, playtime), but they can swing by for a quick potty break and to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't think our two standard poodles would do well being left outside all day. Indy would get really stressed out and Maddy would find some way to get out or hurt herself. I'm lucky that I have a big family that is in and out during the day and one or more of my kids will play with the dogs and let them in and out several times during the day while I'm at work. However, our problem is Maddy's huge reserves of energy, so sometimes I take her to doggy daycare anyway just so she has an extra outlet. I found that there are several different kinds of doggy daycare here, some of them are even in homes, so you may be able to negotiate a later pickup time. Or hire a reliable neighbourhood kid to walk your dog and keep him/her company for an hour during the day? Or do you have a family member or friend who could do that for you, and you reciprocate with babysitting or yard work some other time etc.? One other thing is really important, to give the dog a really good bout of exercise in the morning before you leave so chances are greater that he/she is tired enough to loaf around while you're gone.


----------



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for the quick responses. All are good points.

The weather here is quite warm even during the winter and the area is partial-shady so it doesn't get too hot or too cold. I already checked that during various times of the day. There is basically nothing except for concrete and large gravel, but I will double check for any poisonous/dangerous things

I didn't realize that there is a potential barking issue or him not liking the outdoor area. So that's a thinker.

What about indoor exercise pen + pee pad? Will it be difficult to pee-pad train him when he's used to go potty outdoors?

I'll also look into pet sitters as well.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

arrow said:


> What about indoor exercise pen + pee pad? Will it be difficult to pee-pad train him when he's used to go potty outdoors?
> 
> I'll also look into pet sitters as well.


I would risk the outdoors with secure pen and bark collar, rather then accept having my dog use the house as a potty. I have had very few dogs that will purposely "hold it" if they are given another acceptable option (ie taught to use a pee pad), and you will likely end up teaching the dog that it's OK to pee/poop in the house in certain locations. Unless their is a physical issue and you are willing to deal with pads through the life of the dog, I just wouldn't do it. 

The only time I have done this is with geriatric dogs where I no longer cared about their long term potty training and was willing to have them use my home as a litter box if they did it on the pee pad. It's slightly less unpleasant because in my opinion the old guy had earned it, was incapable of holding it at that point, and I know that it was one of the final steps and he will not be with me much longer so I want him to be as comfortable as possible. I felt very lucky in that our old guy really made and effort to get to the pee pad, even at the end, and that our other elderly dog did not begin to think it was OK to go in the house (but he is one of those very clean dogs that will hold it for a ridiculous amount of time).

Our puppy is still house training and I wouldn’t do anything to give her mixed signals. The house is not a potty – not on a puppy pad, a bath matt, a dog bed, or a pile of clothes on the floor. This is a struggle because she was pad trained and will go in inappropriate places that resemble puppy pads to her.


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Perhaps consider trading off play dates with someone in same situation? You watch mine this, this, and this day and I'll watch yours .....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would not ever leave a dog outside unsupervised for any length of time. Far too many things could go wrong.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

My biggest concern with leaving a dog outdoors would be theft. And then poisoning. People can be awful. My boyfriend had a chocolate lab several years ago. He worked 12 hour night shifts (8pm-8am) and would leave the dog outdoors in a secure fenced area while he was at work. Someone poisoned the dog one night and he came home the next morning to find him dead. All someone has to do is toss something over the fence. 

An adult dog can stay in a crate for 8 hours occasionally. It's just going to be your responsibility to make sure that before you leave and once you return home, you are providing plenty of interaction and mental and physical energy outlets.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

well, it *can* work if your dog isn't a barker and doesn't mind being left out alone. however, you could end up like us. we just put up a $2000 fence and our guy won't go out there unless we go out with him- and stay right beside him. if we come back in he stands with his nosed pressed against the sliding glass door. 

the one time i ignored his staring at me through the door and didn't let him back in, he finally went out to the yard, immediately found the weakest spot and started trying to dig under the gate. 

we're now thinking about chickens since we have this wonderful enclosure begging to be used. lol.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have a patio door? There are dog door inserts you can put in. Put a smaller kennel on the outside and put down something easy to clean up.

I know a lady that cannot always get her dog outside because of health reasons. She has a huge turf potty pad in the attached garage. It is the raises kind with drainage and everything. I don't remember if she taught her dog to open/close the door or if she put a dog door in to the garage.

Are either of these options for you?


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

My mother had a mpoo named Sam. I took care of him for an extended period of time. One day I was at a friends house and we decided to put Sam in his fenced back yard with his mongrel while we went fishing. The back yard had a six foot fence but it proved little problem for Sam. He simply jumped up as far as he could and then climbed the rest of the way to the top and jumped over. Spend the money on day care, poodles are high maintenance dogs, just no way to get around that fact.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My dogs hate being outside without us. I also don't like the idea that they could annoy someone by barking and then have that person toss yummy arsenic burgers over the fence. Someone in my area poisoned a bunch of cats about two years ago.

We keep our yard locked when we aren't home because we have a pool, but I would still worry about someone stealing my dogs. 

We have an insured/bonded pet sitting service that we have an on-call account with. Our primary pet sitter lives very close by. She keeps our key and will go to our house if we are detained longer than we want the dogs to have to wait to be let out.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Most expensive doghouse EVAH*

I'll share a funny story.

My husbands ex really wanted a lovely dog enclosure for their 2 Spoos at that time. She didn't want to purchase an "ugly" pre-fab (I mostly agree) & generally overpriced doghouse. Soooooo.... it was custom built ($~1000), matches our home & fits 2 standards. It's fenced in, is in the shade most of the day, sheltered by a heated outbuilding on one side & large evergreens on another. It's truly gorgeous. It also has power because she provided heated dog beds.... which the dogs promptly shredded ($400.) The total cost was probably around $2500 & you know what- the Spoos hated being away from them so much that the neighbours complained about the noise &, now, Rango won't willingly walk into it to save his life ound: He has the constitution of a camel so I don't force the issue because I don't have to.

In short- poodles want to be with the pack


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Too funny. Sounds to me like that is part of why she is ex (hahaha).


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Too funny. Sounds to me like that is part of why she is ex (hahaha).


Another funny. We have 11.x acres. My husband left instructions to invisible fence "the yard." By that he meant the immediate & surrounding manicured lawns. She understood it to mean...... well, you get it, I'm sure. Now we have the state's biggest invisible fenced "yard" ound:


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Kloliver said:


> Another funny. We have 11.x acres. My husband left instructions to invisible fence "the yard." By that he meant the immediate & surrounding manicured lawns. She understood it to mean...... well, you get it, I'm sure. Now we have the state's biggest invisible fenced "yard" ound:


Wow, bet the pups love it!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Kloliver said:


> I'll share a funny story.
> 
> My husbands ex really wanted a lovely dog enclosure for their 2 Spoos at that time. She didn't want to purchase an "ugly" pre-fab (I mostly agree) & generally overpriced doghouse. Soooooo.... it was custom built ($~1000), matches our home & fits 2 standards. It's fenced in, is in the shade most of the day, sheltered by a heated outbuilding on one side & large evergreens on another. It's truly gorgeous. It also has power because she provided heated dog beds.... which the dogs promptly shredded ($400.) The total cost was probably around $2500 & you know what- the Spoos hated being away from them so much that the neighbours complained about the noise &, now, Rango won't willingly walk into it to save his life ound: He has the constitution of a camel so I don't force the issue because I don't have to.
> 
> *In short- poodles want to be with the pack*



To the bolded- do they ever! We built our fence not necessarily to leave Dude outside a lot, but primarily so that we didn't have to escort him to the perfect tree each time he needs to go potty- especially in the morning when we're crunched for time getting everyone ready for work/ school.

I was sorely disappointed when I opened the door to release him into his new extra large playpen for the first time and he just stood there. I said "go on" and he stepped out and then sat right down to wait on me. It doesn't matter how bad he has to go, he won't go alone. Silly dawg!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Pluto said:


> Wow, bet the pups love it!


The irony is that we haven't had the collar on R. in over 8 months- he just doesn't wander alone very far.



kukukachoo said:


> I was sorely disappointed when I opened the door to release him into his new extra large playpen for the first time and he just stood there. I said "go on" and he stepped out and then sat right down to wait on me. It doesn't matter how bad he has to go, he won't go alone. Silly dawg!


Oh, I hear ya'. I'll never understand how they can slinky their bodies into a "Whoa, hey, if you're not coming, I'm not going" configuration that has their tail & head _back inside_ the door's threshold while only their torso remains over the threshold & outside & left to catch up! They can turn *THAT* quickly to get back in.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh yes - that "But I thought you were coming too!" look - you would think there were lions and tigers and bears out there sometimes! Although once we are both definitely in the garden (ie I am beyond the porch and standing in the rain) Poppy will happily roam all over. Sigh - I suppose just being out in the fresh air is good for us, and they know it...


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I would also be worried about the dog developing fears to things and you would have no idea why or what was happening while you are out. You can't control what goes on out there without you. Kids could come by and rattle the fence, people could throw objects in, loud garbage trucks could be frightening etc etc. IF it is only for about 8 hours a day occasionally I would much rather leave the dog inside. 

Ralph surprised us, when we had to leave him alone for 9 hour day as a puppy we fully expected him to do his business on the floor (he was penned in a lino area) but he held it. You wouldn't want to do it all the time, but if it's only once and a while... my opinion is it's safer in your home.


----------



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all. 

I was talking to a friend at work and she told me that her dogs are potty-trained both indoors and outdoors and encouraged me to do it. She has one of those doggy potty pads with fake grass and trained her dogs to use it only when she has to leave the dogs at home for a long time. Basically she places the pad inside an ex-pen. When she's home or steps out for a few hours, she just puts the pad outside. She said her dogs got the idea quickly and are doing just fine. Wondering if anyone's doing that. 

But in any case I understand placing a dog in an outside kennel for an extended period of time is a bad idea.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

This is just my personal opinion but pee pads really really  me out. Maybe if my circumstances were different (ie/ Rango was sick/ old/ infirm or I wasn't with him 98% of the time) my point of view might change but I don't like the idea of teaching a dog that its ok to relieve himself indoors. 

The important thing to consider is what works for *you & your pack* :act-up:


----------

